# Cryptocoryne plant id. please



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cryptocoryne plant id. PLEASE 










THANK YOU.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

leaves remind me of a wendtii. perhaps the wendtii green?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

It is definitely a Wendtii but not Wendtii Green. It can be any of the following - Wendtii 'Mi Oya', Wendtii "Tropica", or Wendtii "Brown". It has traits of all of them, bullate leaves, brown "stripes/veins", etc but lighting plays a huge role in how Crypt's look. 

I'd say it is a Wendtii Tropica


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you very much.
again!!

The reason i am asking is i have about 10 plants to sell, was wondering what to call the crypt, and a reasonable price per plant??

THX.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

smurf888 said:


> Thank you very much.
> again!!
> 
> The reason i am asking is i have about 10 plants to sell, was wondering what to call the crypt, and a reasonable price per plant??
> ...


Anytime 

I would sell them as Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica', individually $2 per plant $5 for a large mother plant, group of 10 $15-20. It all depends on size though, some smaller ones may only be 0.50 cents or a dollar.


----------

